# brothers river crappie



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a few crappie my dad and I caught the other day. We caught them around treetops on live minnows.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that is one fine mess of crappie.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a nice mess of fish. Some of the best tasting too :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice...


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

haven't seen a mess like that around here in years!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

where bouts is brothers river?


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

The brothers river is off the apalachicola river south of wewahitchka. The fall and winter crappie fishing is always pretty good there.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Whats the best way to prepare those lil guys?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Whats the best way to prepare those lil guys?


Fillet them and soak them in a tub of water and heavy salt them a put a little lime juice in there. Pepper to taste and fry'em up! :chef:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice
thanks


----------

